# Puppy has a red undercoat



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Got a new 9 mos old puppy bitch. She has nice dark tan pigment, maybe almost red. As I was coming her I noticed that her undercoat was not gray like my other dogs, her is red. 

This is the first time I've seen a red undercoat.

This is very interesting


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I did a transport on a bi-color that had this, it was very unique. Hers was a deeper burgundy looking undercoat. I wondered if she had previously gotten skunked, and was peroxided for the smell, which changed her coat to that reddish hue. She reeked when I moved her to the boarding kennel.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Could it be diet-related? Is there any truth to beet pulp making a black coat turn red?

~Kristin


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

she was eating the same food my two boys are eating, neither is as dark as she is nor do they have a red undercoat.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

tildens undercoat is the same color as his red markings. ive never thought twice about it.
any chance you have a photo?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: balakai Is there any truth to beet pulp making a black coat turn red?
> 
> ~Kristin


No. Sugar beets are white. Not purple like "regular" beets. All of the beet pulp I have seen is actually brown. (Used to feed beet pulp pellets to the horses and it is common feed for Dairy cows.)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan's undercoat is butter colored, not gray. Her tan markings are golden or brassy, leaning towards strawberry blonde. Love the variety in the breed.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

that's cool. I've just never seen it before. I will try to get a pick. She is a handful, when I bend down to touch her she gives me kisses. I can hardly brush her


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

picts are kind of washed out here, but the hair's are only tipped with black.


----------

